# Roller Plus Homer - $20 for Both (ONLY MN AREA)



## chiaxi2002 (Feb 5, 2006)

I am getting rid of my last 2 birds. I am going to quit raising birds for a while. I am selling these 2 birds together because I don't want to end up with only 1 bird left. It is a good breeder too, but it's mate was killed by a hawk. The dark check is unbanded 2007 bird and is Janssen/Muelman cross. Never been flown. I want $20 for both. I might be able to get photos later next week. If anyone is interested please email be at

[email protected]

or just post here. I promise that you won't be disappointed with these birds. Especially the roller.

Here are some photos. Fresh off this morning. It was kind of cold so I didn't get that great of pictures.










The roller has pearl eyes plus the dark check.


----------

